# Payday in t-minus 8 days....



## Greyz

I for one have spent my Vape budget for the month (as per my SO) and now have to endure the wait till payday before I buy more goodies.
So I want to hear if anyone else is in the same boat as I or are you saving up for a particular mod or tank?
What will you be buying once the 25th rolls in?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Ultima

(sorry; I am milking this joke dry)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz

Cespian said:


> Ultima
> 
> (sorry; I am milking this joke dry)


Good luck getting some ever since that YT vid DisChem been battling to keep the shelves stocked with Ultima

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Mine is in 12 days

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

zadiac said:


> Mine is in 12 days



Damn man, stay strong you will make it 

For now just stay away from the Vape Mail thread - serious FOMO will start developing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Greyz said:


> Damn man, stay strong you will make it
> 
> For now just stay away from the Vape Mail thread - serious FOMO will start developing



That ship sailed a long time ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kayzer

10 for me. But my Ultima budget is unregulated 

I bet you can get some vitality points for that 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> I for one have spent my Vape budget for the month (as per my SO) and now have to endure the wait till payday before I buy more goodies.
> So I want to hear if anyone else is in the same boat as I or are you saving up for a particular mod or tank?
> What will you be buying once the 25th rolls in?



I just learned a few weeks ago what 'HRH' stood for... now what does 'SO' mean?


----------



## Cespian

rogue zombie said:


> I just learned a few weeks ago what 'HRH' stood for... now what does 'SO' mean?



Lol

SO = Significant Other

I have absolutely no idea what HRH means... please trade knowledge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> I just learned a few weeks ago what 'HRH' stood for... now what does 'SO' mean?


LOL it stands for Significant Other (aka Budget Constraints)

EDIT: I see cespian beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> LOL it stands for Significant Other (aka Budget Constraints)



Lol, Significant Other. I shouldve worked that one out


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> Lol
> 
> SO = Significant Other
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what HRH means... please trade knowledge



Also couldn't work it out - Her Royal Highness

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

HRH = Her Royal Highness?

EDIT: Dammit I'm like a minute behind everyone today sheesh

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Cespian

rogue zombie said:


> Also couldn't work it out - Her Royal Highness



Haha, thanks, I can sleep tonight! Really couldn't figure it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Greyz said:


> HRH = Her Royal Highness?
> 
> EDIT: Dammit I'm like a minute behind everyone today sheesh



No stress man... DSL > Dialup

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

Cespian said:


> No stress man... DSL > Dialup


Damn work interwebs.

Back to the topic at hand.
Come the 25th I want a new mod. Something small-ish maybe even mechanical like the SMPL mod.
Good idea or bad idea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

dude my vape budget got spent on the 30th of January, before the month even started - the same is going to happen this month. Actually not exactly because the 29th is the last day of this month. So my vape budget will be spent by the 1st of next month.

I too only get paid on the 29th of every month .

I'm gonna get myself a Rolo, some more DIY concentrates and the hazeworks tastebox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

NewOobY said:


> dude my vape budget got spent on the 30th of January, before the month even started - the same is going to happen this month. Actually not exactly because the 29th is the last day of this month. So my vape budget will be spent by the 1st of next month.
> 
> I too only get paid on the 29th of every month .
> 
> I'm gonna get myself a Rolo, some more DIY concentrates and the hazeworks tastebox.


Can't go wrong with a Rolo bud, I bought mine after 4 weeks on the eVic mini. The eVic is a great device but 75W is a little shy on power for my flavour tank. 
I was really hoping to see some kind of payday wishlist - I'm looking for ideas for some new goodies.


----------



## AniDey

Okay, my budget for this month is R1000. 
I can buy one of the isticks in the classifieds, but then I'll have to buy a tank too. Which will leave me very little, if any for juice. 
Or I can buy an eleaf istick basic, brand new, with juice. 
I have a Twisp at present, can I use the tank on the second hand istick?
Please, any advice is welcome.


----------



## Greyz

AniDey said:


> Okay, my budget for this month is R1000.
> I can buy one of the isticks in the classifieds, but then I'll have to buy a tank too. Which will leave me very little, if any for juice.
> Or I can buy an eleaf istick basic, brand new, with juice.
> I have a Twisp at present, can I use the tank on the second hand istick?
> Please, any advice is welcome.



I'm sure you can get a 2nd hand eVic mini or Kangertech and still have a few bob to spare.
If you don't like used I have a friend that sells the eVic mini full kit sans battery for R1000. 
The eVic is an excellent device and it's what got me off stinkies - something Twisp couldn't do...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Anyone know where I can buy myself an atty stand?


----------



## wiesbang

Greyz said:


> Anyone know where I can buy myself an atty stand?


Ygpm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

Greyz said:


> I'm sure you can get a 2nd hand eVic mini or Kangertech and still have a few bob to spare.
> If you don't like used I have a friend that sells the eVic mini full kit sans battery for R1000.
> The eVic is an excellent device and it's what got me off stinkies - something Twisp couldn't do...


 I'll keep that in mind, thank you, @Greyz


----------



## Stosta

Hey @AniDey !

I would really take this person up on their sale...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nebox-kangertech-r500.t19628/

It's a really good product at an amazing price! I'm really battling not to just buy it myself. Then you will have some cash left for some pretty cool juices too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

not sure if the twisp tank will work on other mod's - but don't go big right away, ease yourself onto bigger mods and tanks. This just makes it more fun. @AniDey . However I think the eVic mini is a great device, and you will be future proof for a while - you will only need to upgrade tanks for at least 6 months. I'm not saying the istick will not give you the same amount of service as an evic - I'm just familiar with the evic since I have one myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

